# Outback 312Bh Vs V Cross 32Vbhs



## PrimePower (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, I am selling my Jayco 23b tomorrow and will be purchasing a new camper when I return from Kuwait. These both have similar floor plans. I am familiar with the Outback and have seen the 312 in person and we really liked it. That is where we planned to go but we were just watching the Discovery channel rv show and they showed the V cross. Same weight and real similar floorplan but more room on the inside. However there is not as many dealers for them here so I have not only not seen this one in person but have no idea about their dependability or even their warranty. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

http://www.forestriverinc.com/nd/default22.asp?location=rv&unittype=&page=floorviewertt&model=32VBHS&choice=vcross&nav=rec&name=3821&series=vcrossplat


----------



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

i looked at both models and several others the last 2 months i chose the outback last week but everyone has their preferences


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw one and was intrigued, but not as impressed as I had hoped. I thought the Outback seeemed better made and "felt" more welcoming.

The only real item that causes me concern when comparing feature lists...is the rather low tank capacities on the V-cross. 32 gallons on fresh, black, and grey?

The OB is 43, 30, 60. Freshwater can be refilled when needed. Black is about the same in each... Grey is twice as much in the OB...and that is the most important waste water tank, IMHO... you can really fill up the Grey quickly.


----------



## PrimePower (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. We do not do any dry camping so that actually isn't a concern. However, did either of you notice if the cabinetry was stapled or screwed?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Be very carefull about hitch weight since they are building the V nose so far forward on the frame. I have also heard mixed reviews on the towing experience of the V noses. They promote them as being able to cut the air better, but the two sides tend to fight each other, which actually contributes to instability.

Steve


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Be very carefull about hitch weight since they are building the V nose so far forward on the frame. I have also heard mixed reviews on the towing experience of the V noses. They promote them as being able to cut the air better, but the two sides tend to fight each other, which actually contributes to instability.
> 
> Steve


I was thinking the same thing. I have towed a v-nose cargo trailer before and I didn't like it. I have found that with the cap on the back of my truck and the upward slope of my Outback actually makes fore a nice towing experience.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

WDH hookup on a V nose can be a REAL PITA. Son's work cargo trailer is a V Nose, and often, all that is on the frame is a plate with pins for the bar chains, so you MUST jack the tongue up enough to be able to put the bar chains on by hand. If your not on level ground that may mean extra blocks to be able to get the tongue up high enough. Often Can't use a snap up bracket. So.... If your looking at a V Nose, have the dealer show you how you hook up a WDH to it.


----------



## PrimePower (Jan 14, 2011)

We just looked at the Outback again. What a nice trailer. Wish the warranty was longer but man it is sweet. Will probably go look at the V cross next weekend.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> Be very carefull about hitch weight since they are building the V nose so far forward on the frame. I have also heard mixed reviews on the towing experience of the V noses. They promote them as being able to cut the air better, but the two sides tend to fight each other, which actually contributes to instability.
> 
> Steve


I noticed the same thing as well. Where would you put the WD setup ? 
The other thing I noticed is the difference in weight. 
OB 312BH weighs in at 7403 LBS, and the 32 VBHS weighs in at 8015 LBS. 
If you have a 1/2 ton truck this may be to much for it. Something to consider......


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

joeymac said:


> Be very carefull about hitch weight since they are building the V nose so far forward on the frame. I have also heard mixed reviews on the towing experience of the V noses. They promote them as being able to cut the air better, but the two sides tend to fight each other, which actually contributes to instability.
> 
> Steve


I noticed the same thing as well. Where would you put the WD setup ?

[/quote]

v nose WD hitch. Typically on a V nose there is no way to use the normal WD snap up brackets. So.... what is usually done is to install a plate on the frame with a pin attached. To use a WD hitch, instead of partially unloading the hitch by jacking it up and then use some muscle with the snap up bracket, you have to jack up the trailer with the TV attached enough to slip the desired chain link over the pin with your hand... What that means is jacking up the trailer high enough to completely eliminate any WD bar force. As I mentioned before, our son tows a 24' V nose full of bikes, and quads for his work. According to him hooking/unhooking the WD hitch is a PITA compared to a normal trailer. with a V nose, you absolutely will want/need an electric jack, not a job to be done by hand.

As far as towing, he says he really can't tell any difference between towing a V nose vs a conventional trailer. Doesn't think there is much if any mileage difference or stability in wind vs a conventional trailer. In his case he's comparing a 24' or so v nose cargo vs.a 24' flat nose carge.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The "V" nose is really not going to make much of a difference when it comes to frontal wind resistance. The "V" is just an angled wall. 
You have to think of air as a liquid...think about how water flows around an object. The "V" creates more turbulence and turbulence creates resistance. Turbulence is big factor in how an object moves through air/water. The radius of the front of the Outback should flow air "smoother" than a "V".








I looked at the "V" trailers and while I liked some of the floor plans I saw logistic issues that others have pointed out such as how do you attached WDH, added tongue weight and of course the turbulence.
I was comparing the 250RS to the similar "V" trailer and while the "V" offered a larger bathroom I just didn't find that the layout offered us anything other than a larger bathroom. 
I like the fact that with our 250rs our family of 3 plus the DMIL- so the 4 of us can go to bed with out folding tables and couches and wake up without doing the same thing. We believe that we can function better and sleep more people in our 250RS than with any other floor plan we have seen with the same size trailer. 
Just my 0.2 cents


----------

